# Flagstone /slate Rock



## Roke420 (Mar 3, 2020)

Is there a specific flag Stone or slate 
I should use for my cichlid tank


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Which species?

Slate tends to be sold as a flat stone. Maybe just right for a Lake Tanganyika julidochromis to spawn underneath but maybe a more 3D shape would be better to pile up rocks for Lake Malawi mbuna.


----------



## ryandrapr (Mar 7, 2020)

I use lots of broken pieces of flagstone in my 55g tank. Its great for the ph. Make sure to cure it before you put it in your tank so no toxic metals get into your tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If your flagstone is something other than slate, it may impact the pH.

I am not familiar with any way to cure a rock to remove toxic metals, can you explain.


----------

